# Padraic Kissane aka poster Padkiss - Trackers restored AIB



## Bronte (4 Mar 2016)

Well Padraic, what wonderful work you have done

http://www.independent.ie/business/...-line-for-65000-tracker-payouts-34510461.html

From the article

_Financial expert Padraic Kissane, who specialises in tracker-restoration cases, estimates that AIB has around 3,000 customers wrongly denied a tracker after a period on a fixed rate.

Mr Kissane said that setting aside of millions of euro to cover the cost of wrongfully denying families trackers was in contrast to the bank's approach up to now.

_
_"I walked out of a meeting with AIB just before Christmas because the bank didn't feel any customer would have to get their tracker back," he said._


----------



## Bronte (4 Mar 2016)

And Charlie Weston is also on the case, one of the excellent reporters constantly battling for the little guys

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...-later-the-bank-finally-owns-up-34510462.html

It's actually pretty galling in the week that AIB announced so much profits, imagine that people on a 200K mortgage were overpaying by around 6K a year, but even worse you need to earn 12K to get 6K.  We have poster after poster on here struggling and how much 6K would make a difference.  And this affects 3,000 families.  I hope to goodness nobody lost their homes but I bet they did.  And of course there is a worse human cost than this, something we don't speak about on here.


----------



## todo (4 Mar 2016)

Yes wonderful work by Padraic Kissane to get AIB to uturn on this.
I agree also Charlie Weston has done a lot to give this issue column inches.

Hopefully the central bank review will push to get the other edge cases resolved with the various banks.


----------



## Mr Holmes (4 Mar 2016)

There appears to be somewhat of a change in mindset from the Financial Services Ombudsmans Office, that may be persuading the banks, that coming clean, is the way to go.


----------



## PaddyW (4 Mar 2016)

Well done Padraic


----------



## Black_Adder (4 Mar 2016)

I endorse the comments regarding Padraic Kissane that Bronte espoused elegantly.

What I would say regarding AIB is this:
- an accounting estimate would be prudent when you are announcing bumper numbers
- this is far from any admission of liability
- this is the time to get behind the one man that has actually got this to where it is
- we still have a Central Bank who are accepting implicitly that AIB and PTSB may succeed in the 'prevailing' and 'appropriate to your balance' arguments in the Courts with a 'floodgates' defence
- we have a Central  Bank unwilling to exercise its discretion on Conduct of Banks and is hiding behind the 'framework' response due from Banks and hoping that the FSO will kick off
- the FSO have advertised for 'mediators' which I believe will delay process by months
- if the FSO has the Damascus moment (and that is not assured) then maybe the FSO will use some of the powers he has not to be tied into contract law
- AIB and PTSB will have advice on the contract between Consumer and Bank as
a Solicitor was involved could be deemed to be informed consent even if Solicitor did not know what a tracker mortgage was. [Nor it seems do the Central Bank or any of us when a shameful deceitful condition turning what should have been a tracker mortgage into a meaningless con job]
- AIB and PTSB both have done is make complete fools  of all of us
. [You will notice the Law Society are silent on Tracker Mortgages 'nothing to with us']
- So to repeat - Padraic Kissane needs support as we have a total shambles on Consumer Protection regarding Financial Services - a total utter shambles.


----------



## Mr Holmes (4 Mar 2016)

Yes, the Central Bank like to hide behind section 33(AK) of the Central Bank Act 1942, when confronted with consumer protection issues and decisions to be made.


----------



## Sligolive (4 Mar 2016)

Black adder is right that Pauric Kissane needs support representing disadvantaged tracker mortgage holders collectively. Perhaps there is a case for Pauric to be funded by way of a contribution by all affected bank customers across all banks. Divided we fail.


----------



## MAX01 (4 Mar 2016)

Sligolive said:


> Black adder is right that Pauric Kissane needs support representing disadvantaged tracker mortgage holders collectively. Perhaps there is a case for Pauric to be funded by way of a contribution by all affected bank customers across all banks. Divided we fail.


I think that all customers that have got their trackers back thanks to Padraic should definitely pay him, without his input I feel the banks would not have re instated trackers


----------



## corktim (6 Mar 2016)

Fantastic work from Padraic, well done.


----------



## rodger (8 Mar 2016)

Rte news tonight:

Aib has written to customers putting them back on tracker.


----------



## Clonback (8 Mar 2016)

Great progress on this rip off.What rate are the trackers being reinstated at?


----------



## Wardy7 (9 Mar 2016)

Clonback said:


> Great progress on this rip off.What rate are the trackers being reinstated at?



This part......I'm dying to know!!


----------



## PJDCol (9 Mar 2016)

Yes great work by Padraic.

I recently spoke to Padraic regarding the same issue with KBC clients and he said it is also on his radar. I have also spoke to the KBC customer services team but they haven't been about this topic or the Central Bank investigation. They are saying they will contact me back but they haven't replied to previous letters so I expect nothing again.


----------



## Bronte (9 Mar 2016)

Pcoleman I got compensation from the FSO for the banks nnot answering my letters, because of their appalling customer treatment of me.  I also logged all phone calls, times, dates, who and what was said.


----------



## PJDCol (9 Mar 2016)

Thanks Bronte. Obviously the news above is huge so do people feel it is worth now going back to the FSO to complain about legal precedent set and the fact KBC seems to be not looking into this despite the Central Bank announcing it in October (I think). The FSO actually never even looked at my case because of the 6 year time frame they have.


----------



## PJDCol (9 Mar 2016)

Also I read in the Times a few weeks ago that 500 complaints relating to people losing tracker mortgages has been sent by the FSO to the Central Bank. He said that:

The files will now form part of the regulator’s wide-ranging investigation into why lenders refused to allow thousands of borrowers to return to tracker terms after fixing their mortgage rates temporarily.

Ombudsman Ger Deering said the complaints, most of which were thrown out by his predecessor, would help the Central Bank understand the reasons used by lenders to justify removing customers from their tracker mortgages. “I understand the information was of assistance to the Central Bank in scoping the examination it now requires banks to undertake in respect of tracker mortgages,” he said

I suppose we continue with the waiting game for now.


----------



## Leighlinboy (20 Mar 2016)

Couple of interesting pieces in todays Independent. Banks not bound by our prior tracker rulings - Ombudsman http://www.independent.ie/business/...prior-tracker-rulings-ombudsman-34554924.html


----------



## Bronte (24 Sep 2020)

Once again well done Padraic. Many years ago when you were right in the thick of it I phoned you up when you were at a low point with all the suicidal people you were dealing with, on here we had similar stories, it was terrible, so I phoned you out of the blue. You mentioned how difficult the battle was. How in despair people were. You kept going. You are an inspiration. What a result you got with KBC. What an amazing revelation. Of how banks actually operate. Which people like you and me know.

The neck of them back in 2008 to speak about moral hazard. Lives devastated. Families destroyed. You kept going despite the power of their pound. Perseverance in the might of that, the money of that, with at that time the central bank looking the other way and the ombudsman disinterested. That’s to put it mildly. You’ve actually changed a culture.

But they always need to be watched. We must never forget that. They only changed because of men like you. And a leopard never changes its spots. No man brought to justice, cloaked behind the institution.  The corporate shield.


----------



## Bronte (4 Oct 2020)

Bronte said:


> And Charlie Weston is also on the case, one of the excellent reporters constantly battling for the little guys
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...-later-the-bank-finally-owns-up-34510462.html
> 
> It's actually pretty galling in the week that AIB announced so much profits, imagine that people on a 200K mortgage were overpaying by around 6K a year, but even worse you need to earn 12K to get 6K.  We have poster after poster on here struggling and how much 6K would make a difference.  And this affects 3,000 families.  I hope to goodness nobody lost their homes but I bet they did.  And of course there is a worse human cost than this, something we don't speak about on here.


My goodness I hadn’t realised I’d thought that about people losing their homes. If little old me thought that, what did the bankers, regulators, central bankers, actually know.


----------

